# Tent Camping with Rvers



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I do a decent amount of tent camping and plan to do more camping together with some friends this year that have campers. They camp frequently and have all of the camping gear already.

Do you tent campers enjoy camping with other people in motorhomes or rv, or do you find it more fun to camp with other tent campers? 

Us tent campers are quite a bit more flexible on site placement, as we wont need full hook ups, and they might. Alot of the campgrounds I have been to have tent campers and rv's in seperate places, although I have seen a few where they have a tent pad at rv sites.

Do you find that people you camp with in an rv tend to spend more time inside, in the air conditioner, versus sitting outside enjoying the campsite?
 
I was just curious what you all do?


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I would suggest getting two campsites next to each other so that there is plenty of space for both families or parties. 
However they camp, I am sure they will be just as happy as you are, and you can probably both learn something from each other. Its camping, how can you go wrong :shrug:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

cricket said:


> I do a decent amount of tent camping and plan to do more camping together with some friends this year that have campers. They camp frequently and have all of the camping gear already.
> 
> Do you tent campers enjoy camping with other people in motorhomes or rv, or do you find it more fun to camp with other tent campers?
> 
> ...


answered in red from some of our past experience.:thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats what usually happens with us to, if we are with tent campers. The camper becomes the hangout, which is fine with us. Glad it gets some use....


----------



## howardjs522 (Oct 23, 2009)

We've tent camped with campers before and really enjoyed. I agree with mailfire, the camper does usually become a hangout at times which has been really nice for us. We love our friends who have a pop-up and wouldn't trade the company for anything.


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

We camp in a tent trailer and most of our friends regular tent camp...... I feel like its a good medium.... we don't spend much time in the trailer.... I consider it more like tent camping but above the ground I guess...... I think our style of camping is still more tent like


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

We camp in an area that both tent and campers live side by side.The grounds are happy to have us all.And we all pay the same rates.No having to carry water and nice to have a fan on hot nights.LOL
We get our area and put in our tents (2 families) and a 10x20 cover that becomes party central for tents and camper alike.The river is right beside the sites so everyone fishes by eachother too.LOL food is never a problem.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Mar 24, 2011)

You can always mooch off there stuff if they bring an RV. 

Take advantage of the camping gear and supplies.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

cricket said:


> I do a decent amount of tent camping and plan to do more camping together with some friends this year that have campers. They camp frequently and have all of the camping gear already.
> 
> Do you tent campers enjoy camping with other people in motorhomes or rv, or do you find it more fun to camp with other tent campers?
> 
> ...


I prefer camping with a tent. But when I go camping with my folks, it's in their trailer. Yeah, it tends to be more of a hassle to bring that trailer around. Sometimes, I really have to stop myself from telling them that 'we don't have to go through all of this if we just packed a tent.' Gotta give them credit, though. They've just been into the whole camping thing since they got the trailer. 

All in all, the only thing that's different is the cooking and the sleeping. Definitely more convenient with the RV than the tent. But we pretty much spend a lot of time outside hiking, fishing and stuff. In the end, the important thing is that you enjoy the trip.


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

We have a travel trailer our DD's has a tent whenever we go camping together( which is almost all the time) they take their tents. That way they have their own space for their family and we have ours. We do all the cooking together outside and most often use the camp ground showers we gather around the campfire at night or other wise just set and talk. Having the camper handy has made camping much better for them with their little ones with with quick bathroom trips. Most of the time we are all outside,but if we want to get away from each other for awhile we all enjoy our own sleep and comfort space. 

oh and they would never trade their tents for a camper


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

We've done mixed camping, too. RVs and tents with several families... We're doing it again this Thanksgiving. We take our trailer for morning and late evening meals away from bugs and cold weather. The tent gives my son and his family some privacy (we have a heater for it, too). In the morning the women take turns in the RV shower and the coffee, microwave and hair dryers and us guys use the campground facilities.

Each family does the same thing. Then during the day we play and play and eat, then play some more.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW bringing back camping in Viet Nam naw i'll stick to my coach some people say the good old day not me I rather forget those day comfort and happy. But each there own :bang::comfort_::10220::thumbup1:


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

crawford said:


> WOW bringing back camping in Viet Nam naw i'll stick to my coach some people say the good old day not me I rather forget those day comfort and happy. But each there own :bang::comfort_::10220::thumbup1:



X2 here......that is why we take the travel trailer and let the young people have the tents. As the Ole saying goes...."been there,done that hope to not have to do it again"


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

artmart said:


> We've done mixed camping, too. RVs and tents with several families... We're doing it again this Thanksgiving. We take our trailer for morning and late evening meals away from bugs and cold weather. The tent gives my son and his family some privacy (we have a heater for it, too). In the morning the women take turns in the RV shower and the coffee, microwave and hair dryers and us guys use the campground facilities.
> 
> Each family does the same thing. Then during the day we play and play and eat, then play some more.


That's pretty much how our family gatherings are as well. My uncle loves his new motorhome. But dad is the type of guy that believes you aren't camping unless you're using a tent. But the differences ends there. We manage to enjoy our trips. On my part, it gives me the benefit of enjoying camping with the best of both worlds for me to choose from. At times, I stay with my dad and mom in our tent, but once in a while I stay in my uncle and aunt's RV especially if their kids are not with us. :thumbup1:


----------



## AqdasSeo (Jun 19, 2021)

hi every one


----------

